# P-3 Orion Honored!



## Orion_vp31 (Nov 12, 2011)

Inspired by the artwork by Pat Cherry, here is my first profile wip! The idea is to draw up all P-3 Squadrons, in honor of the P-3's service since 1961! Focusing on the squadron aircraft art!

I drew up the line art in normal scale. Then squeezing and pulling it to my liking! I'm still tweaking a few things including the engine nacelles!!







Here are all the VP squadrons I drew up!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2011)

I like em!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 12, 2011)

Very Cool!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 13, 2011)

I guess they had to take the Tac rail out, then? And the little kitchenette in the back?


----------



## Orion_vp31 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! 



> I guess they had to take the Tac rail out, then? And the little kitchenette in the back?



LOL


----------



## evangilder (Nov 13, 2011)

Neat stuff. Reminds me of the aircraft caricatures of the 1980s.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 13, 2011)

Reminds me of GeeDee's photo thread where he was manipulating his photos. Very cool Orion.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 14, 2011)

You won't forget to post more images when you're done, will you?


----------

